# Rubik's Brand Center Broke Off



## Nilxchaos (Jun 1, 2009)

Can someone help me.... I dropped my (GODLY) Rubik's brand cube a half hour ago and it *seemingly* popped. (Never happened before)
I then looked at the cube, because pretty much only one layer popped, and saw that the blue center piece broke off. My question is, will super-glue work? I have tried super-gluing a center cap back on, and that's hit or miss. Or should I buy Gorilla Glue, which seems a lot stronger.
Second, a complication: Part of the spring is showing, it wasn't a clean break, and I'm not sure if super glue will mess with the springs.

Wait, my mom just put superglue on it, but I honestly don't think it will hold. If it doesn't work, we are going out to buy a new cube. Should I also try and get gorilla glue? My mom says it is really expensive, 8 dollars a tube.

Any help please...


----------



## Samlambert (Jun 1, 2009)

No, superglue won't work. Buy a new cube.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 1, 2009)

Did the cap just break? Or did the center piece break in half near the stem? I always found super glue to be strong enough for either. Make sure the surfaces you glue are clean from oil, grime, dirt and silicone.


----------



## Nilxchaos (Jun 1, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Did the cap just break? Or did the center piece break in half near the stem? I always found super glue to be strong enough for either. Make sure the surfaces you glue are clean from oil, grime, dirt and silicone.



Center piece. I have had caps fall off, I don't care about that.
I did it on our footrest, so none of those things.
Hoping for the best, and no breaks during the middle of a solve. I still haven't assembled the blue layer. 
I am doing it in a few minutes. Be back with results.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 1, 2009)

I think that the spot where the stem attaches to the center piece will not get too stressed during use because a stem typically is a bit loose around the screw, washers, and spring.


----------



## Nilxchaos (Jun 1, 2009)

IT LIVES!!!!!!!!!!! And still turns godly. Although I'm afraid it will break again at some random time during school... 

Oh well. At least it works for now, until I get my Diansheng tomorrow. Then this cube becomes my school cube, thus no big deal.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 1, 2009)

This has now happened to me twice. I don't know if superglue will work though, because I can't get any good glue here.

If you still want to keep it a good cube, just buy a new cube and use the new core with your old cubies.

I'm sure your Diansheng will be good enough.


----------



## Nilxchaos (Jun 1, 2009)

I will keep it as it is. I love the cube for its core, it's just buttery, and cuts corners very well. 

I'm just glad it works.


----------



## sanket patil (Feb 28, 2011)

JUST BUY A NEW DIY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OR ELSE USE A FEVIKWIK IT REALLY HELPED ME!!!
I ALSO HAD SAME PROBLEM


----------



## sanket patil (Feb 28, 2011)

JUST BUY A NEW DIY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OR ELSE USE A FEVIKWIK IT REALLY HELPED ME!!!
I ALSO HAD SAME PROBLEM


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 28, 2011)

bump and double post?


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 28, 2011)

bump, double post and full caps?


----------



## aridus (Mar 1, 2011)

If it's an arm of the core and you want to keep it, you can try supergluing it on, winding sewing thread around it and crisscross it around the other arms of the core, making kind of a tight winding to brace it, then apply superglue to the thread and let it harden. 

it will still be weaker than normal but functional. I have a cube that I did this to and it still works.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Mar 1, 2011)

aridus said:


> If it's an arm of the core and you want to keep it, you can try supergluing it on, winding sewing thread around it and crisscross it around the other arms of the core, making kind of a tight winding to brace it, then apply superglue to the thread and let it harden.
> 
> it will still be weaker than normal but functional. I have a cube that I did this to and it still works.


 
this thread is dead for two years...


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 1, 2011)

sometimes i think my rubiks brand is much better than my locky Cube4you DIY


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 1, 2011)

this happened to me. i glued it and it worked for 2 solves than the glue wore off and it was broken again. rubik's brands arent worth wasting 8 bucks over, buy another

but you have figured it out in the last two years right?


----------

